
Prenda copyright trolls made their own porn, seeded on Pirate Bay - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/03/its-official-prenda-copyright-trolls-made-their-own-porn-seeded-on-pirate-bay/
======
icebraining
Popehat's amusing law commentary on the whole case, including the new
developments: [https://www.popehat.com/tag/prenda-
law/](https://www.popehat.com/tag/prenda-law/)

------
zulln
I cannot be the only one getting actually interested in seeing a part from one
of those porn videos, just to see what kind of porn they have produced really.

~~~
mabbo
New comedy film idea: it's 'The Producers', but it's Prenda Law making porn.
They don't want to be too successful because then people will notice that
they're actually running a piracy-scam. But they need it to _sound_ like
something people would want to download. Instead, they start winning awards
for their 'highly artistic' porn.

~~~
chimeracoder
> New comedy film idea: it's 'The Producers', but it's Prenda Law making porn.
> They don't want to be too successful because then people will notice that
> they're actually running a piracy-scam. But they need it to sound like
> something people would want to download. Instead, they start winning awards
> for their 'highly artistic' porn.

Reminds me of this old copypasta:
[http://www.bash.org/?572066](http://www.bash.org/?572066)

